
ASUS ZenScreen MB16AC portable monitor - bodiam
http://usb-c.today/asus-zenscreen-mb16ac-portable-monitor/
======
GordonS
Curious to know what the use cases are for a portable 15" monitor?

------
jlebrech
perfect for a briefcase laptop replacement setup

